

Ask YC: Obama Saying "Developers" ? - babyshake

I need a clip of Democratic nominee saying "Developers" in a sentence.<p>Any advice about where to go to find this elusive clip?
======
tlrobinson
Let me guess, you want to recreate the infamous Steve Balmer "Developers"
music video with Obama?

I'd say your best bet (though I haven't looked) is the his Google visit:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4yVlPqeZwo>

